# Moosehead - my favourite Canadian beer!



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Good read on Moosehead, with current president talking about the brewery's history that began in 1867, and how it currently competes with bigger brands in the beer market: http://share.fpinnovators.com/brewerries.html


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I toured the brewery before I even drank beer. Our cows loved their barley leftovers.

It's my favourite Canadian beer as well.. but I don't think Canadian beer lives up to all the hype really. At least they're still independent, but far from a craft brew


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> but far from a craft brew


what are your favorite craft beers mode?
I find there is a weak selection of good craft beers in much of Canada - I'm on the west coast. 
I don't mind Tree Brewing & Red Truck Ales - but I am still looking for more variety. http://ontarioculinary.com/news/canadian-craft-beer-award-winners-announced


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Mill St Brewery in Toronto makes some interesting beers.

Mass market Canadian beers are only good in comparison to American mass market beers.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I love Steamwhistle.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

For me - Creemore, Steam Whistle, and Upper Canada.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

dubmac said:


> what are your favorite craft beers mode?


Any Belgian monk's Trappist dubbel could probably top my list, but I don't know craft beers that well really. I just enjoy trying new ones

Québec has a lot of microbreweries along with BC but the market is still pretty small overall.



andrewf said:


> Mass market Canadian beers are only good in comparison to American mass market beers.


Agreed

And it doesn't have to be ice cold, or foamless!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> I love Steamwhistle.


+1

One of my favourites ice cold on a patio on a hot summer day.



HaroldCrump said:


> For me - Creemore, Steam Whistle, and Upper Canada.


Upper Canada is one of the better 'value' beers.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

dubmac said:


> what are your favorite craft beers mode?
> I find there is a weak selection of good craft beers in much of Canada - I'm on the west coast.


I don't know if it counts as a craft beer, but I discovered Summer Weizen by Okanagan Spring this year. Thought it was good stuff, a wheat beer with "hints of apricot." Can't get it now that it's winter though. I'm hoping it'll be back next summer. I like trying the wheat beers after discovering (and enjoying) "weissbiers" like Franziskaner and Erdinger in Germany. 

Another wheat beer I love which is becoming common now is Grasshopper. Brewed in Alberta. Great with a slice of lemon.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw man, just winding down for the night and suddenly have the uncontrollable craving for a _weissbier_


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

You are in the right country!


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Okanagan Spring has some really good beers. I also really like Barking Squirrel from Hop City. It's a very hoppy beer like Duggan's #9 IPA and Hops and Robbers.

My fav summer beer would be Blanche de Chambly, a Quebec witbier. The citrus notes are perfect for the patio.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

La fin du monde. Without a doubt.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Barwelle said:


> You are in the right country!


The Belgians have much more variety, and even hundreds of different glasses, each for their own beer. Half of what they produce the Germans' don't even call beer - their loss.

Sorry Barwelle, just reread and noticed you were specifically discussing Weissbier.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

financialnoob said:


> Okanagan Spring has some really good beers. I also really like Barking Squirrel from Hop City. It's a very hoppy beer like Duggan's #9 IPA and Hops and Robbers.
> 
> My fav summer beer would be Blanche de Chambly, a Quebec witbier. The citrus notes are perfect for the patio.


So this is how we get FN to post - talk about beer.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

For stout lovers St Ambroise Oatmeal stout, IMO leaves Guiness in the dust.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/194/2704

For warm summer days Keiths premium white, plenty of flavour in a thirst crunching package.



Plenty of beer talk, ratings and so on over here.
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer-ratings/


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Granville Island Lions Winter Ale - http://gib.ca/


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I am so bookmarking this thread...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

All I can think of is Inspector Morse saying to Sgt Lewis, "That's not beer, Lewis!" That's how I feel about Moosehead, I'm afraid.

We have about 60 microbreweries here in Québec producing more than 400 different beers; I've tried many of them but so far my favourites are the "Simple Malt" line by Brasseurs Illimités: http://www.brasseursillimites.com. These are nearly as good as anything I've gotten in England and Scotland.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> I am so bookmarking this thread...


me too - so many beers - soo much time.... :love-struck:


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> So this is how we get FN to post - talk about beer.


LOL beer and butter chicken get my attention real quick.

It's been a bit hectic the past few months but things have finally settled down a bit. A belated happy holidays and happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

I started drinking beer because of Steamwhistle while I was in ON. I like the Grizzly Paw's beers, especially the Beaver Tail Raspberry Ale. Their pop is pretty good too. I don't drink beer often, as I feel like I'm coming down with a cold the day after drinking it, but it is worth it once in a while!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Sleeman's Original. All the way


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sampson said:


> The Belgians have much more variety, and even hundreds of different glasses, each for their own beer.


Germany has some damn good mass-produced beer, as well as a plethora of local microbreweries, but Belgium is on another level entirely. To get some of the most elusive Belgium beer you have to first know what days the monastery is accepting reservations, repeatedly call until their single line is not busy and hope they don't screen your number (anonymous numbers will be ignored) provide your licence plate and name to get an appointment to pick up a crate in person. Then after all that you maybe can't even reserve another for 60 days with the same number, car, or name :highly_amused: I guess that's why we have mass-produced beer


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

CrankIt said:


> Good read on Moosehead, with current president talking about the brewery's history that began in 1867, and how it currently competes with bigger brands in the beer market: http://share.fpinnovators.com/brewerries.html


Q- How do you know if a guy likes Moosehead?
A- Antler marks on his thighs


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Koala said:


> I started drinking beer because of Steamwhistle while I was in ON. I like the Grizzly Paw's beers, especially the Beaver Tail Raspberry Ale. Their pop is pretty good too. I don't drink beer often, as I feel like I'm coming down with a cold the day after drinking it, but it is worth it once in a while!


My wife and I go to the Grizzly Paw every time we're in Canmore. We love the Grump Bear Honey Wheat - http://www.thegrizzlypaw.com/grizzly-paw-brewery-Beers


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

(just-over-a) Buck a Beers - JR 5.5, Blue, Brava, PC Lager
Micro Brew - Mike Duggans IPA No 9
Non-Discount Brew - Keith's Amber Ale

I am usually on the cheap side and can be caught drinking Blue.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Echo, my nephew worked at the Grizzly Paw a few years ago and he treated us to their brew on the way thru town. A very unique place as is the whole Canmore area.

But really there is only one canuck beer......Molson's Canadian!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Big fan of Beau's:
http://www.beaus.ca/

They also have one of the best brewery websites 

Once you've had a few of these, you can't imagine drinking Moosehead. 

Steamwhistle is good micro ON beer gone mainstream. Great on a hot summer day because it's a pilsner. In the winter, I prefer beers with more hops and malts.

Mill St. makes some nice beers as well.


----------

